# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل در کریستال رپورت بعد از نصب

## jafari1

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
بعد از  نصب برنامه (برنامه ای که با vb.net نوشته شده ) قسمت گزارشهای ان که با کریستال رپورت است کار نمیکند و پیام میدهد  
can not find keycodev2.dll or invalid keycode 
حال بفرمایید چه باید کرد فایل فوق را نیز در ویندوز داریم (با regver32 ثبت شده)
با تشکر

----------


## Gilbert

برنامه رو خودتون نوشتید ؟

----------


## vadood

دلیل این است که شما از نسخه pirate شده Crystal Reports استفاده می کنید. باید CR شما رجیستر شده باشد تا بتوانید آن را به همراه برنامه های خود پخش کنید.

----------


## jafari1

با تشکر از پاسخ دوستان

1-جناب gilbert  بله خودم نوشتم 
2- جناب vadood من بعد از نصب vb.net  و  زمانی که از کریستال رپورت استفاده میشود یک کد از سایت مربوطه دریافت کردم و آن را وارد کردم که دیگر پیام او ل در مورد رحیستر نمی آید ولی در برنامه نصب این مشکل است 
حال شما بفرمایید غیر از رجیستر چه باید کرد؟
با تشکر مجدد از توجه دوستان

----------


## sh

در قسمت وی بی دات نت بگرد قبلا پاسخ داده شده البته موضوع تاپیک به انگلیسی هست

----------


## vadood

شما باید وقتی Merge Module های مربوط به Crystal Report را به Installer خودت اضافه می کنی، Registration Key  زا هم به عنوان یه پارامتر Merge Module مربوطه وارد کنی.
به سایت کریستال ریپورت مراجعه کن تا ببینی برای کدوم نسخه از CR کدوم فایل ها را باید استفاده کنی.

----------


## jafari1

از راهنمایی شما متشکرم

----------

